# Alternative shirt ideas



## P.forpony (21 February 2019)

Just as the title says really,
Unfortunately on my last few outings I seem to have developed a rather sensitive neck and no matter how carefully I tie my stock, or sneakily I undo a top button my neck ends up rubbed raw and bruised.

OH is understandably peeved, as the poor man gets dirty looks whenever weâ€™re out in public for the 3 days or so it takes the marks to go down! ðŸ™ˆ

I was thinking a turtle neck type shirt of something soft might do the trick but donâ€™t want it to look odd.

Any tips or suggestions gratefully received


----------



## Red-1 (21 February 2019)

When it has been cold I have gone hunting in a polo short before. Stick a stock on top and no one noticed mine. 

But then, I am a hobby hunter (drag hunt) rather than a serious, traditional hunter, so it probably broke all sorts of rules!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 February 2019)

Get a silk stock x


----------



## P.forpony (21 February 2019)




----------



## P.forpony (21 February 2019)

Photo 3 days after the fact so pretty faded but still rather suspect.
I think a silk stock is definitely on the shopping list Iâ€™m just wondering if thereâ€™s anything that might be kinder underneath too.
This is my first season out (subscribed after my second outing Iâ€™m hooked!) so other than investing in a decent hunt coat all my other bits of kit were cheap and cheerful in case the mare tried to kill me/we got sent home in disgrace. ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Shay (22 February 2019)

Have a look at the Wattowear stick shirts.  The collar is soft technical type fabric rather than the more conventional cotton.  I thought it might collapse somewhat under the stock but it holds shape really well.  https://watttowearprint.co.uk/collections/thelwell-country-living-stock-shirts


----------



## P.forpony (22 February 2019)

I thought they sounded good from your discription...
Then I clicked on the link and saw the thelwell print! ðŸ˜‚
Iâ€™m in love!


----------



## Shay (22 February 2019)

Yeah.... I have that one.  And the rug...


----------



## Rowreach (22 February 2019)

Crikey, they're expensive!!

I wore a long sleeved polo neck t-shirt with a silk stock on top when I was hunting 3 days a week, very comfy, lovely and warm, and no strangulation marks.  Oh and they cost about a fiver.


----------



## chancing (25 February 2019)

i just wear a cotton polo neck and sometimes i rub a little bit of moisturiser into my neck before dressing and putting stock on, might help?


----------

